# Help needed hooking up this surplus cylinder assembly



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I got two of these surplus assemblies a couple years ago. I'm thinking they'd be good for my first try at a MIB prop but I need help with the electrical part for sure.

Here's the complete assembly:










Here is the plug:










Here is the label on the solenoid:










The plug says '15A 125V'. Can I cut off the plug and attach a standard electrical plug? Or is there more to it?

And the solenoid says 24V DC?? So I need DC current and the plug is wrong? Guess I'm just confused.

Need some expert help here....

Thanks
DW


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's a pic of the cylinder retracted:










And extended:










I'm thinking mounted on the inside side of a crate with the wheel touching the lid when closed, them pushing up when extended. No need to attach the cylinder to the lid as the wheel roles as it's pushed up.

DW


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Alright the power is 24v dc u can take the plug off by just unscrewing the 4 screws, you need to use a 24v dc transformer to use it

What Ever You Do Don't Plug it into a standard Circuit without the 24 vdc Transformer

June Make and Take 2008 :: 2008_06280020.flv video by mamakeandtake - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid260.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid260.photobucket.com/albums/ii16/mamakeandtake/June%20Make%20and%20Take%202008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ii16/mamakeandtake/June%20Make%20and%20Take%202008/2008_06280020


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

I got a few of these as well back then. "the good ole days" LOL . The plug is a custom job but the solenoid is indeed 24V DC I used an old Laptop AC Adapter that I had that was 24VDC Output. Worked fine and doesn't draw a lot of current either.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow, thanks guys! I remember quite a few of us getting the deal back then, and nice to see it used in a coffin! Can you clue me in on the size of the supply tube fitting? Certainly smaller than 1/4" which is the only fittings I have right now. Also, what PSI are you running at?

DW


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Also, I'm finding a variety of Amps available on power supplies. Some are running pretty expensive. Do ya think a 1 amp power supply would be enough?

DW


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

45 psi, and I am using a 24vdc 1 amp power supply, 1/4 supply fitting too


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I can get some pictures to night when I get home I finished setting up the prop 1 for it so it can be self controlled


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

So a quick question, sort of related...did you buy the wheel/cylinder assembly from someone on here? Or is that some standard part you can get from an industrial supply? I've seen them used many times for these types of props, but have no idea where to get the mechanism...


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

You can't get them any more they are discontinued


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Lotus said:


> You can't get them any more they are discontinued


Anybody got one or two they'd be willing to part with?


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

No, this was from a surplus website a couple years ago, linked from a posting I believe on halloweenforum.com. They were $5 each! New! These suckers are HEAVY and I think postage was a little high.

Lotus: pictures would be great! Thanks. I'll have to double check the fitting again. The male threaded end coming off the assembly's tube seems too small to screw into my 1/4" fittings. Honestly, this is my first try at pneumatics so all trial and error on my side.

DW


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I picked up a few years back also, a great deal for 10 bucks! I just parted the cylinder and the solenoid and threw out the rest. When looking for a 24 volt transformer, or power supply, buy a REGULATED one. I had one of those solenoids controling my skelerector and it all of a sudden wouldnt work.. After trouble shooting, turns out the "24V transformer" was putting 28.5 volts. It handled it for a couple days then jus took a poop.

And for those that have these, I'll let you in on a tip if you already don't know. There are two small screws on the Solenoid. Those are adjustable mufflers or I guess you can call flow controls. Works awesome for having your prop come up fast, and retract back slow.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

alright you buy this



















What I mainly do is go to home depot and find the adaptor that i need


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey, would this power supply work for this project?

http://www.mpja.com/email/08-19-08.asp?r=CG239251#17436+ps

I haven't worked with this kind of PS before. Do you add a power cord to one of the terminals?

DW


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I have never used them before either


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.trcelectronics.com/sunny/sys1319-3024-t3.shtml


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Death Wraith said:


> Hey, would this power supply work for this project?
> 
> http://www.mpja.com/email/08-19-08.asp?r=CG239251#17436+ps
> 
> ...


Add the power cord to the terminals marked L = line and N = nuetral. Black to L and white to N. Also make sure you put the green wire to the ground, that is the terminal next to the N. You might want to put a switch between the line and the power supply so you can turn it off. Otherwise it will stay on until it is unplugged from the source.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

And Might I add.. a 24 volt DC transformer isn't going to be cheap!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I heard someone used 120vac with a diode in line to run the solenoid fine, but I haven't tried it myself.

Surplus Center had some nice, cheap regulated wall transformer when they had the box pushers in stock. But, atlas, they don't have them either anymore.

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/PS-6524/24VDC-6.5A-POWER-SUPPLY/1.html
Overkill for the current you need and would have to add your own cord.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

OK I hope somebody will still be watching this thread. I got a couple 24v regulated power supplies. Now I need to know, on the solenoid power cord, which wire is positive and which is negative? I haven't opened up the plug yet.

DW

Well after opening up the plug I see a black wire and a white wire. White is positive and black is negative????

DW


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

it does not matter which goes to which wire goes to which I am pretty sure


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

it will matter, do you want it to retract or extend, you may have to experiment to get it to do what you want


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree with Lotus - it doesn't matter which is which. Incidentally - and I may get chastised for this from the more electrically-savvy folks - I have had a lot of luck running my box pusher solenoid off of 12V DC. Works beautifully off a Prop-1.

And oh how I wish Surplus Center still had these. What amazing items. I also wish I had bought more than two. Stupid hindsight, gets me every time.

Liam


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I wanna say white wire is postive. it doesnt matter if you hook it up backwords, nothing will happen. 

And about having it extend or retact, that has nothing to do with the power.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Well the next step is to hook up the air and again I'm stumped. I ordered 1/4 fittings from Monster Guts but there is NO WAY this male end from the assembly will fit into the fitting:










I've always been confused on the various sizes of hoses and fittings. I've got a mix of 1/4" and 3/8" in my workshop but nothing will fit this stupid hose. Any help?

DW


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I got a picture for you when i get home my laptop is not allowed to connect to the internet at work because they know i would play games


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Lotus! Do they know you surf the Halloween sites??  I'll look forward to more info from you later...

DW


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

they don't care if i look at halloween stuff or watch movies but i can't play games for some reason


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

that thread size you need is 1/8th inch


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Death Wraith said:


> I've always been confused on the various sizes of hoses and fittings. I've got a mix of 1/4" and 3/8" in my workshop but nothing will fit this stupid hose. Any help?
> 
> DW


http://www.evilusions.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/pipereference.pdf

Print this out full size and it will act as a visual reference for sizing male and female pipe fittings.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who responded I've got these two assemblies up and running today! 

DW


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome Can't wait to see what you make with it


----------

